# ReiserFS



## reap0r (20. Oktober 2001)

Was für Vorteile bringt eigtl das ReiserFS genau?


----------



## Moartel (20. Oktober 2001)

ReiserFS ist ein Journaling Filesystem. Wenn dir das was sagt hilft dir das vielleicht. Dann könntest du mich aber an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen, weil ich das nicht weiß  
Es ist auf jeden Fall schneller, deshalb benutze ich es meistens wenn ich Linux installiere. Außerdem ist die Gefahr nicht so groß dass du Daten verlierst wenn du mal einen eher unsauberen Shutdown hast. Dein ext2 ist Datenverlust da ja fast garantiert. An deiner Stelle würde ich ReiserFS nehmen. 
Aber Vorischt: ReiserFS ist noch relativ jung und wenn du auf allerhöchste Sicherheit setzt würde ich ext2 nehmen. Aber normalerweise dürfte mit ReiserFS nichts passieren.


----------



## Nagual (22. Oktober 2001)

wenn du mehr darüber erfahren wilst, dann http://www.reiserfs.de/ XFS , und ext3, aber die sind im gegensatz zu Reiser noch jung..


----------



## reap0r (26. Dezember 2001)

ok, nur bei er Mandrake8.1 installation kann ich ext2 net auswählen. Welches von den bei Mandrake 8.1 möglichen FS könnt ihr mir hierfür (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9169) empfehlen?


----------

